# Restart Windows Explorer in win2k and XP



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

This may work in Vista.

If Win Explorer locks up or all you have to show for a desktop is your wallpaper after a problem arises, try this.

press ctrl-alt-delete to bring up Windows Task Manager.
If any example of explorer.exe exists in the processes tab, stop it.
Now open the applications tab and right click on the open field.
A menu pops up......choose "New Task(run)"
Enter explorer.exe in that field, click OK and you should be 'back in business' without having to reboot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Almost, however half the system tray icons will most likely be missing.  The applications are still running, but the icons are gone.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I hadn't noticed that on my win2k computer .
But my XP computer did lose 3 tray icons out of 7.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a known issue with many applications, just thought you'd like to know where they went.


----------

